# Lonely Trees



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Another one form me. This shot was taken this afternoon just outside Nairn. Pity the sky was a bit bland.


winter oasis by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Outside Nairn? Where exactly you from? :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Inverness mate. If you live in Moray you'll have passed these trees a few times on your way to the big smoke ;o)


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes, I know that 'knoll' - pass it every time I head for Aberdeen or Fraserburgh. :thumb:


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Works for me, very minimal and the colours are lovely. I'd personally crop it to be more of a pano, then i'd get it printed and framed :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I also don't have a problem with the "blandness" and agree on the pano....

Bret


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

bretti_kivi said:


> I also don't have a problem with the "blandness" and agree on the pano....
> 
> Bret


Thanks. I posted this on talk photography too and got some pointers on how to improve the shot. I intend to revisit the location and have another go. I'll post up the results after I've been back.

Thanks again for your comments. 
:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice colours, lovely shot.


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Fantastic Shot, very good composition and nice moody colours .


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Love that! - Other side of forres?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

Just outside Nairn on the Inverness side.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice shot, not lonely though as there's loads of trees


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Great shot :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Great picture buddy :thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

B2ONGO said:


> Thanks. I posted this on talk photography too and got some pointers on how to improve the shot. I intend to revisit the location and have another go. I'll post up the results after I've been back.


What tips were given?

I think it's a great shot. Pano might be cool, too, but it works pretty well as it is.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

tomah said:


> What tips were given?
> 
> I think it's a great shot. Pano might be cool, too, but it works pretty well as it is.


Thanks mate, and to everyone else for their nice comments.

The feedback from Talk Photography was really just some pointers on the sky detail / noise, symmetry of horizon and lighting.

When I took the shot I wanted a large negative space (the sky) to emphasise the trees. The curves of the field and the tram lines in the stubble lead up to the trees so I sponged a bit of the colour of the sky in attempt to create more of a focal point around the trees.

I'd sectioned off the ground too and increased the exposure in an attempt to bring out a bit more detail in the grass.

I was a bit unprepared when I took this shot so next time I get back I'll have tripod (this was taken balancing on a boulder), filters etc. I also fancy trying a long exposure mono with some new welding glass I got. Hopefully there will be a bit clouds etc. The shot was taken facing east so I might even get up early and try and catch the sun rising from behind.

My Mrs likes shot and has suggested we get a print done (chuffed at that as she always moans at me "wasting money" on camera gear and producing rubbish lol). I want to get a second shot and make sure its worth getting printed.

Thanks again for all you comments folks.


----------

